# We Are The World 25 For Haiti



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

It sounded great until untalented rappers used Autotune.

[video=youtube;Glny4jSciVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glny4jSciVI[/video]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

Old school version...

[video=youtube;ne7fPpxAnuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne7fPpxAnuM[/video]


----------



## JTM (Feb 18, 2010)

cool


----------



## Raven (Feb 18, 2010)

A good thing!


----------



## Raven (Feb 18, 2010)

1000 remakes could never top this one.



blake said:


> Old school version...
> 
> [video=youtube;ne7fPpxAnuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne7fPpxAnuM[/video]


----------

